# More wine bottels than we could fill! (ever)



## rodo (Dec 23, 2010)

Let me begin this thread with a brief explanation.

Twenty miles from where I live there is a glass factory that produces mostly wine bottles destine for the finger lakes wine region of New York State. The company that transports and warehouses them is a customer of mine. Earlier this week the owner of this company asked me to come down and help make some modifications to a few trailers today. So I thought I would take my camera along and share some photos with the members of WMT.

I asked if they could tell me how many bottles they were warehousing, the answer was there were almost 2,000,000 cases there right now.

All the cases that are red and white are going to the winery that produces Arbor Mist.


----------



## rodo (Dec 23, 2010)

And some more.


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 23, 2010)

You need to get in good with them. They obviously can give you a hell of a deal.


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2010)

do you think they have any ice wine bottles?


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2010)

*2 MILLION cases = 24 MILLION bottles !!!*


----------



## rodo (Dec 23, 2010)

> do you think they have any ice wine bottles?


 
I have never seen any.


----------



## rodo (Dec 23, 2010)

> You need to get in good with them. They obviously can give you a hell of a deal.


 
Doug didn't you win 2 cases at Julies this summer?


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2010)

dang it.:<


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> *2 MILLION cases = 24 MILLION bottles !!!*



If you made the maximum allowable home wine allowance of 200 gallons per household, it would take you 24,000 years to use these up. Or if we could get a group of 24,000 home wine makers, we could all make the max limit for one year. Needless to say, you wouldn't have to bother with scraping labels off ever again.


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2010)

Lon;

WHO other than me make that MAX quota per year??

Not counting grapeman..LOL


----------



## lloyd (Dec 23, 2010)

and to think I went dumpster diving for Just 8 Champagne bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Tom said:


> Lon;
> 
> WHO other than me make that MAX quota per year??
> 
> Not counting grapeman..LOL



Not me, I'm at 199 gallons


----------



## GerardVineyard (Dec 24, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If you made the maximum allowable home wine allowance of 200 gallons per household, it would take you 24,000 years to use these up. Or if we could get a group of 24,000 home wine makers, we could all make the max limit for one year. Needless to say, you wouldn't have to bother with scraping labels off ever again.




How many people are on this site?

Maybe a bulk buy is in order....


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2010)

I would say most of us "old timers" do not buy our bottles. I for one have not bought any wine bottles for at least 5 years.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2010)

Tom said:


> I would say most of us "old timers" do not buy our bottles. I for one have not bought any wine bottles for at least 5 years.



I'm not as old as you Tom but I did just try to buy some smoke bottles at a winery but they quit carrying them. Lucky me as I had one case and when I added the wine to those it was nothing special. I am buying 15 cases of ice wine bottles though after Christmas. Regular 750's though I get all used.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 24, 2010)

what is Ice wine?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2010)

lloyd said:


> what is Ice wine?



Ice Wine bottles are 375 ml and very tall,thin and sexy looking. Ice Wine is made from grapes left on the vines until the temp is about 18*. The grapes are usually harvested by hand and pressed while frozen. By this time of year most of the juice is gone from the grape and just the sugar and flavor is left. This produces a very sweet desert wine usually higher in alcohol. Since you are getting far less juice from these grapes the price for a bottle of this usually starts at around $35.00 and goes up. They are also very flavorable as the ice crystals are piercing the skins as they are being pressed.


----------



## Daisy317 (Dec 25, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> If you made the maximum allowable home wine allowance of 200 gallons per household, it would take you 24,000 years to use these up. Or if we could get a group of 24,000 home wine makers, we could all make the max limit for one year. Needless to say, you wouldn't have to bother with scraping labels off ever again.



I'm in!!! I just finished scraping and scrubbing the moldy nasties out of the bottom of bottles for the skeeter I have to bottle Saturday... Man do I hate that part, but I really can't complain because my bottles are mostly freebies from local bars.


----------

